# Piston ring orientation



## asswipe (Jul 17, 2010)

I replaced the piston rings in my 4HP Briggs and Stratton (Model 122702, Type 311701, Code 91031356) and forgot to note how the rings were oriented around the piston head. Could someone please help me out. Also when I took the crankcase cover off I had the engine on it's side and the oil slinger came off before I could see how it went on. Does it have a critical way it goes on? It doesn't look like it but I'd rather know for sure. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you referring to the position of the end gaps of the piston rings? or which rings go in each piston groove?


----------



## asswipe (Jul 17, 2010)

The position of the end gaps. A diagram came with the new rings to show which grove they go in. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Typically just stagger the end gaps, but it does not make any difference if you did not. The rings will rotate around the piston once the engine is running, so they will stagger themselves with a little run time.


----------



## asswipe (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, thanks. What about the oil slinger, does it go on in any particular way or just slide it on as the B and S parts manual shows on page 4?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

asswipe said:


> Ok, thanks. What about the oil slinger, does it go on in any particular way or just slide it on as the B and S parts manual shows on page 4?


Pretty much the way it's shown is the way it goes, but be sure that it is resting against the governor arm. The oil slinger is also part of the governor assembly.


----------



## asswipe (Jul 17, 2010)

Got it, thank you for all your help.


----------

